
Wage stagnation in nine charts [pdf] - jarcane
http://www.epi.org/files/2013/wage-stagnation-in-nine-charts.pdf
======
hwstar
"Wage stagnation for the vast majority was not created by abstract economic
trends. Rather, wages were suppressed by policy choices made on behalf of
those with the most income, wealth, and power."

Sounds a lot like Lawrence Lessig was correct:

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Republic,_Lost](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Republic,_Lost)

